# New years day hunt - Yorkshire area.



## JackDaniels1 (31 December 2009)

Does anyone know a hunt that's on tomorrow? in the Yorkshire area. 

Thanks


----------



## arwenplusone (31 December 2009)

Badsworth and Bramham moor any good for you?

We are out over at Pollington.  PM me if you want details.


----------



## JackDaniels1 (31 December 2009)

Sent you PM. Thanks


----------



## JenHunt (31 December 2009)

Bilsdale are on foot tomorrow at midday...


----------



## joe_carby (2 January 2010)

rockwod harriers were out


----------

